# New Johns Lake Fishing Report



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

water temperature is just right and the fishing has been good.It started to really pick up since the last storm.Caught over 50 walleyes since the weekend in the past 3 outings.Only one pike but around 35".


----------

